# Three-Lined Corys??



## tropicalfish (Mar 4, 2011)

Is there a such thing as "three-lined corys"? 
I saw a cory that was black and white stripped at the pet store, so I searched "zebra cory" on google. It came up with three-lined cory, so I was wondering if that was the right name.
Does anyone know?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

tropicalfish said:


> Is there a such thing as "three-lined corys"?
> I saw a cory that was black and white stripped at the pet store, so I searched "zebra cory" on google. It came up with three-lined cory, so I was wondering if that was the right name.
> Does anyone know?


Sounds like a Panda or Skunk Cory to me. I have been keeping Cories for 3 years and I have never heard of a three-line cory.


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 4, 2011)

It's not either of those. It's pure white, not brown like the panda cory, and has lots of black stripes. It's so pretty!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

EDIT: This was posted BEFORE the picture above was posted.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

tropicalfish said:


> It's not either of those. It's pure white, not brown like the panda cory, and has lots of black stripes. It's so pretty!


That's definitely a Julii Cory.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

tropicalfish said:


> Is there a such thing as "three-lined corys"?
> I saw a cory that was black and white stripped at the pet store, so I searched "zebra cory" on google. It came up with three-lined cory, so I was wondering if that was the right name.
> Does anyone know?



http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/trilin.htm

(The Julii Cory has a spotted pattern on the head as opposed to the swirly lined pattern.)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Corydoras Trilineatus....three lined cory..


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks identical to my false julii cories!


----------

